# La Jolla Sky



## Cgdillan (Oct 22, 2012)

Just looked up through the sun roof and saw this


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 22, 2012)

I was just driving home from SD Decom at La Jolla Campground, it was so beautiful. The clouds where brushing up against the mountains, really pretty.


----------



## Menace (Oct 22, 2012)

Well captured - thanks or sharing 

Cheers


----------

